# Pics of a couple of GBR's with eggs



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are a couple of my guys and hopefully their future guys!! Their both still pretty young so I think there is lots more coloring up to come!

The Father:



The Mother:



And the Happy Couple:


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Congrats! I could never get mine to raise the eggs. I'm kinda surprised to see they laid on gravel! I thought they liked flat smooth surfaces! 

Congrats and GL!


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I know it's really interesting about the substrate egg laying. I actually out small rocks specifically for that purpose and this is the second pair that does this for me. I got both pairs from the same breeder and they both lay eggs on the substrate.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

what did you do to get them in the mood? i have the bolivian rams and tehy have never done anything like that for me oooooooooor the eggs got eaten and i never got to see them:der: congrats


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

ddavila06 said:


> what did you do to get them in the mood? i have the bolivian rams and tehy have never done anything like that for me oooooooooor the eggs got eaten and i never got to see them:der: congrats


I didn't do anything special. the tank is at about 80degrees, EI dosing,6.3 pH and lights on for 8hours. It's interestin cause they spawned a couple of weeks ago but I think he didn't know what to do so nothing happened with the eggs. Then he chased her around like he hated her for about 3 days. She went gravid again and they were a couple again. These 2 are by far the best GBR parents I've had. They protect the eggs like crazy which the last pair I had didn't do.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't get my long finned to raise the fry. They eat the eggs as soon as they're laid.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They are so pretty. Keep us posted! Good luck!


----------



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

Your GBR's are very pretty, they are definitely one of my favorite species. I always had issues with getting eggs to hatch, though.


----------

